# YES.



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

I just beat Paper Mario today.

I thought the Final Bowser was going hard ...
He was easy.


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought you left?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

animalcrossing123 said:
			
		

> I thought you left?


Please stay on topic.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related


No.

No.

Just no.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the topic title as "YES", in all capital letters.  You should have seen this coming.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow. My assumption was waaaaaaaaaaaaaay off.
You're 58 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow. My assumption was waaaaaaaaaaaaaay off.
> You're 58 days ahead of schedule.


Oh great, you're going to eat me aren't you?

*covers head.*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 10, 2009)

rofllmao.


But yes he is very easy.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> rofllmao.
> 
> 
> But yes he is very easy.


Yeah, he was.

I thought he was gonna be hard.

The Shadow Queen is gonna be hard, isn't she?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell is shadow queen?

If you mean the last boss of paper mario 2 then yes.

He has like a shield that takes to hits to kill and he just regains HP


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Now I have to get the 2nd game back.

I have every partner except Ms. Mouz.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, she's annoying, but she can be pretty easy. Just use Vivian, attack for a bit, then she'll do some stuff, cutscene, jumpity-jump and the end.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's annoying, but she can be pretty easy. Just use Vivian, attack for a bit, then she'll do some stuff, cutscene, jumpity-jump and the end.


Yeah, I was watching a walkthrough by chuggaconroy.

I'll be sure to use her during the fight.
That's a good thing too because she's my favorite partner.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's my favorite too.  <_<


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we like both like Shadow women then.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 10, 2009)

No love for Bobbery makes me sad D: .

He's actually useful in the final battle, not superb like Vivian, but useful.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No love for Bobbery makes me sad D: .
> 
> He's actually useful in the final battle, not superb like Vivian, but useful.


Oh yeah!
I totally forgot about him!

He's the only awesome partner. He's a *censored.3.0*ing pirate Bom-omb.
I love his design.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 10, 2009)

i like ms meowz


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, his backstory is nice as well.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I love how his wind up back is a ship helm and how you can only see one of his eyes.


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 10, 2009)

im re buying this game. as soon as possible. i freaking loved ttyd i ended up returnding it with all my other gc stuff and games to get a wii. i luckily still have my memory card withmy file on it. i was at smorg or smog or whatever. ill probably start a new file though. well that was a mouthfull..or..er...finger full.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

The fan-art of Vivian is better though...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The fan-art of Vivian is better though...


Oh yes it is.

Try looking up Christmas Vivian, Bacon Boy.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats, was it a really fun game?


----------



## Princess (Oct 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..
*eats head*
:3


----------

